
Intel Goes for 48-Cores: Cascade-AP with Multi-Chip Package Coming Soon - dmmalam
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13535/intel-goes-for-48cores-cascade-ap
======
drewg123
I wonder if it doubles the PCIe lanes as well as the core count and memory
channels.

It is .. interesting that they are only at 1.3x EPYC for Stream. I guess it is
a mix of their lower core count (48 vs 64) mixed with their likely higher
memory bandwidth (12 channel vs 8 channel).

I'm looking forward to AMD's New Horizon announcements tomorrow.

